# What color is your Touareg?



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

I'm wondering which colors have been the most popular so far -- it seems offroad gray and reed green are pretty popular. My first choice is Campanella White and second is Reflex Silver, but why are they not available yet?? I think the Touareg would look great in these colors!


----------



## solus (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

Every car has a particular that makes the car stand out. Off-road grey is Touareg's. Reed Green is a very close second...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

For those people looking for pictures of the white Touareg, there is one on eBay right now:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...39092


----------



## brucemcg (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (solus)*

Agree. The offroad grey is awesome and was my first choice, but I settled for Reed Green. Its still a great color. The green tinted windows look like a customized feature with the reed green color. 
I wish they had offered a classic dark blue, as the shadow blue is more of a bright color. I still like it, but would prefer a classic color.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (brucemcg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brucemcg* »_ The green tinted windows look like a customized feature with the reed green color. 


What brand/color did you use for tint? My window place told me over the phone that they could match the rear color. When I showed up, they were suprised at how green the windows were and decided that they probably couldn't match it.


----------



## brucemcg (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (Company T-Reg)*

Actually, I have not done any custom tinting. Just commented on how great the existing tint looks with reed green. However, you are probably on the right track. It would look even better to tint all.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (brucemcg)*

You guys have got to be kidding me. Mine is BLACK. Is there any other color to own a car in? 
Yes, I thought the off-road Gray was the color for me when I looked at the manual. Until I saw it on the dealer lot. It was so-so at best. My next choice was reed green, a nice color indeed.
then I was down and let that feeling pass. My BIMMER was black and so is my touring egg. When it's clean (and I clean it often) no other color holds a candle to it. Plain and simple. Anyone who has the same car in a different color and drives along side my black beauty will no doubt be envious and wish they got it in BLACK.
When my wife gets a new car, my only question is: Honey, what shade of BLACK do you want?
hehehe


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (mdjak)*

While I love my Reed Green Touareg I have to say I love black as well. I almost bought a V6 in black but I'm glad I didn't. It's true that when detailed nothing looks as nice as black.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (S4inSoFla)*

that is a beautiful car. How do you post pictures on this site? Keep it simple, please.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (mdjak)*

I was originally set on Black for a V8 with Nav. However, when I got to the dealer they just happened to have a Colorado Red V8 with 19" wheels, Nav, and Conv Pkg. When you get up close to the Colorado Red, it is awesome - not really Maroon like it looks in pictures. Has the tan interior. I decided right then and there that I would be "different" this time and drove and bought







Good thing, because it seems the Col Red isn't quite as common and I didn't want to have the same color as other people in town!
I would post a pic, but it is really a color you just have to see in person, like a couple of the other colors.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (Madrigar)*

I agree. Colorado Red is my first choice. I'm just waiting to see it with Anthracite leather first. I think the beige interior looks fantastic, but I'm just afraid of the interior getting dirty very fast, and I'm very fanatical with my cars, so dirt would kill me. But I think I'm probably going to wind up with the light interior anyway because the contrast inside is beautiful. Lots of good luck with your vehicle!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rinkerw (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (irbrenda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irbrenda* »_I agree. Colorado Red is my first choice. I'm just waiting to see it with Anthracite leather first. I think the beige interior looks fantastic, but I'm just afraid of the interior getting dirty very fast, and I'm very fanatical with my cars, so dirt would kill me. But I think I'm probably going to wind up with the light interior anyway because the contrast inside is beautiful. Lots of good luck with your vehicle!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

YES!!!! That is exactly what I have on order...Colorado Red w/ Anthracite. It will be a beauty, I'm sure!!!


----------



## George15 (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (solus)*

I totally agree with you. I own a beautiful offroad grey V6 w/ anthracite interior and I love it. The first T-reg my dealer received from port was an offroad grey, but because they didn't even bother to have a porter clean and prep it, it looked really dull. Later, when I saw an offroad grey that was clean, it looked fantastic.

When its clean, It shines like no other color I have ever seen.


----------



## knockoff (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (George15)*

Does anyone have pics of the Reed green. I have neither seen pics nor in real life.
thanks


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (solus)*

To me, the "richist" color combination (the one I chose, naturally) is "Wheat Beige w/ Beige Interior" ... NOT hard to keep clean ... the Wheat Beige exterior is definately in the "enriched silver" department ... i.e., it takes on the subtle hints of whatever color it's surrounded with (blue sky / green grass / red sunset / etc.) BEAUTIFUL!
I would post a photo but, after 16 requests to learn how to do that, I've not SEEN a reply. HELP!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (ButteBeautie)*

for REAL picture help, go to this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=314719


----------



## babe (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

black


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (babe)*

i like the offroad gray... but i have an acura mdx that is granite green metallic, which is a very similar color
so went with shadow blue
not as dark as i would like either
but it sure does look nice in the sunlight
greg


----------



## babe (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

BLACK is the best, thought the offroad gray was going to be my color until I saw it in person and thought it had too much blue in it.


----------



## OGTreg (Oct 23, 2003)

Ours is Offroad Gray with Beige interior. I haven't seen too many with that combination (vs OG with Anthracite) but we love it. Somehow the Beige makes the blue component of this color pop a little.
A great design in any color!


----------



## winesci (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (ButteBeautie)*

Must agree with ButteBeautie on the Wheat Beige with beige interior. Although initially tending toward the silver, the wheat beige reminded me of those gorgeous, shimmering, harvest wheat field in Manitoba. Thus, when wheat beige became available in the combination of features we wanted, that was it. 
Having just been out in a brief snow storm, it's wonderful to see how clean the vehicle still looks. The soil from the dirt road to our home is hardly visible. That will be invaluable year round. Glad we have it!
Despite our personal preference, all the colors chosen by VW for the Touareg appear gorgeous. There is not one I don't love.


----------



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (winesci)*

And there I was thinking I was an individual...! Our off-road grEy (sorry, I'm British!) is quite a rarity in the UK still (actually, Tregs in general are still rare here). We went for the Crystal Grey leather interior with the 12-way seats.


_Modified by prhim at 3:21 PM 11-28-2003_


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

I am waiting to order a v-10 and wish I could get Audi`s moro blue /avaitor grey interior like my wife`s tt


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

Reed Green baybee! haha.. I love how it looks different depending on the light.


----------



## din_ter (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (wzl)*

since we're talking colors I think it would be nice to see also some pics posted.. with various combinations..
I still wasn't able to see pics of wheatbeige with beige interior..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (din_ter)*

Here is your beige interior:
















Here is your wheat beige exterior:















These are all in the Vortex galleries. 


_Modified by spockcat at 10:47 AM 12-11-2003_


----------



## din_ter (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

thanks spockat! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is that the wheatbeige exterior??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (din_ter)*

I am pretty sure it is. The wheat beige is a very light glod metallic color. In the right light, it almost looks silver. It isn't a very strong yellow color.


----------



## din_ter (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Now, that makes sense..I have found one though which looks more like beige..I'll post it.










_Modified by din_ter at 1:57 PM 12-12-2003_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (din_ter)*

My treg WAS Reed Green, but with the snow, its a mess. I have an outdoor hot and cold so I am planning to wash this w'end


----------



## Outrage (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

I ordered the Reflex Silver because it matches the chrome trim. I think the Treg has too much chrome for a serious SUV, and it tends to recede with the silver color.
An off-road Gray with blacked-out trim would be nice, but I happen to like Silver cars. Also, a light color is better for hot/sunny climates, and doesn't show dirt like the dark colors do.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (Outrage)*

I agree re the chrome. That's one of the reasons we really don't like the Volvo suv, and one of the reasons I bought the reflex silver T'reg. White looks fine too. Oddly enough, near the coast with a lot of fog white tends to look dirtier than silver.
But, in terms of attractiveness, divorced from all practical considerations, I like them all.


----------



## chuckm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

I guess I'm the oddball, I've got Venetian Green/Pure Beige interior. I love it. Depending on the light, it looks green or black. I'm going to try and post some pictures....
































Chuckm

2004 Venetian Green /Pure Beige, V8, PPS, 19"
_Modified by chuckm at 5:19 AM 12-28-2003_

_Modified by chuckm at 5:25 AM 12-28-2003_

_Modified by chuckm at 5:26 AM 12-28-2003_


_Modified by chuckm at 5:30 AM 12-28-2003_


----------



## chuckm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

Holy moly! Sorry for the size of the pics. I'll try to fix them.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (din_ter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *din_ter* »_Now, that makes sense..I have found one though which looks more like beige..I'll post it.









_Modified by din_ter at 1:57 PM 12-12-2003_

This is more what it looks like in person, I think. I love the way this color looks on the Treg. 
German cars tend to look best in some variation of gray. I haven't seen a color yet that didn't look good on the Touareg. I like that teak interior, if I ever buy one I'm going to have to go with a color that comes with teak leather.


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (ButteBeautie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButteBeautie* »_To me, the "richist" color combination (the one I chose, naturally) is "Wheat Beige w/ Beige Interior" ... NOT hard to keep clean ... the Wheat Beige exterior is definately in the "enriched silver" department ... i.e., it takes on the subtle hints of whatever color it's surrounded with (blue sky / green grass / red sunset / etc.) BEAUTIFUL!
I would post a photo but, after 16 requests to learn how to do that, I've not SEEN a reply. HELP!























My original choice was the reflex silver / w/ grey leather, but the un-ethical dealer sold it even though I had put money down on it and had scheduled the delivery after obtaining the needed insurance. 
I now have wheat beige w/ pure beige interior and it is very nice as well.
Pix to follow


----------



## fooshe2000 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

Reflex Silver with Teak Leather Interior. I love the color combo.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

Shadow Blue with Pure Biege Interior.


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (zyklon)*

Offroad Grey with Teak Interior


----------



## batmobile (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

black


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (batmobile)*

Does VW accept custom color orders? I'm just curious as I don't recall anyone talking about this. With my BMW it could be done but we had to pay dearly for it. $2k to have a custom color applied. It would be interesting to see a unique color Touareg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (TCinOC)*

Never heard of it, even on VW's German website.


----------



## MikeW. (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

Black and Shadow blue are my favorites, but it's my wife's car and she chose reflex silver because the dark colors will show dirt. Our reflex silver is filthy right now because of all the snow and salt on the roads, but I just washed the wheels yesterday and it doesn't look dirty at all


----------



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (chuckm)*

Hadn't seen any pix of Red Tregs. Then found these. Assume it's a Colorado red example?
BTW - I think the pix were taken in Moscow.



















_Modified by prhim at 5:56 PM 2-16-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_While I love my Reed Green Touareg I have to say I love black as well. I almost bought a V6 in black but I'm glad I didn't. It's true that when detailed nothing looks as nice as black.

The last four SUVs I've owned were black. I was getting a little tired of black so I went with Reed Green. I'm glad I did.


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
The last four SUVs I've owned were black. I was getting a little tired of black so I went with Reed Green. I'm glad I did.

















I think your roof racks fell off


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (zbwmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zbwmy* »_
I think your roof racks fell off

I didn't have any use for them. If I wants wings, I'll use the airplane.


----------



## squishmann (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (bravocharlie)*

i would chose the offroad grey, black is my favourite color for a car but it would be impossible to maintain

Teak interior is beeeeeaaaaauuuuuutiful. nothing beats it.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (squishmann)*

Here is a BUMP for OffroadGrey and TEAK !!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Super Sweet !


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

how do people like white with teak?


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

I have the Blue Silver with Kristal Gray leather.
It is so great looking - it's a chick-magnet and draws oohs and aaah from both sexes - all ages. Looks great both day and night!
CY


----------



## starcitytreg (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (noc)*

The best combo IMHO















Peace


----------



## aarpskier (Mar 9, 2004)

Black with beige.


----------



## ejkd (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

Off Road Grey


----------



## wackyroverboy (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (ejkd)*

Jet Black with Teak...


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_how do people like white with teak?

At first I was either way on it but it has grown on me, now I love it. I wouldn't change it if I could. Looking forward to see if it's cooler in the hot summer days. I had a black JGC and it was an excellent solar collector.
Your milage may vary, no warranty expressed or implied...


----------



## zaydoun (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

I live in a dusty country with lots of desert so I opted for a light color that won't look dirty all the time. I chose Blue/Silver because it's so fresh, but I ordered it with a non-standard Teak/Anthracite leather interior and the combination with Blue/Silver is just gorgeous.
Why VW didn't offer it as standard is beyond me, but who the hell cares? I've got the only one in town and it's SO COOL!


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

Zaydoun,
How many Touaregs are in Kuwait? Last time I was there, I only saw a handful. 
Anyway, as soon as I get back to Kuwait for good, its a V10tdi or W12 Touraeg if they come out with one.


----------



## BigRedPuppie (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a wheatbeige Touareg with teak leather interior. I love it and think it looks really rich.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
The last four SUVs I've owned were black. I was getting a little tired of black so I went with Reed Green. I'm glad I did.

















Y'know.. I never really had a liking for the Reed Green. However, it does seem to have a nice monochomatic look. The tint, (your license plate) and the paint all go well together. I have a newfound respect for that color. Cool.
But I still like the Campanella White/ Teak V8... Picking mine up on Friday!!!








FKI


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

Congrats on that. From a fellow white w/teaker, click on the link below to see what's in store for you...


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_Congrats on that. From a fellow white w/teaker, click on the link below to see what's in store for you...

That Snapfish link doesn't work. DO you have to invite to share?
I get an error saying that page doesn't exist... don't tease me like that...


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (FKI)*

bump for autoxracer31


----------



## JAYREG (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (solus)*

My Treg is Colarado Red, I like it because there are not too many like it.


----------



## JAYREG (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

Colorado Red!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (BigRedPuppie)*

Can one of you guy's with Wheat Biege exterior and Teak interior post some pictures or e-mail me some please? I really want to know what it looks like. Some of these previous pics of Wheat Biege look like silver???








Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (JAYREG)*

Me too. I'm unique in Staten Island, NY. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RadDoc (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (W8)*

Unless it's *White*, it just ain't right!


----------



## Brass Balls (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (RadDoc)*

My favorite exterior color is Reed Green, however it isn't available with Teak interior. Bummer, those two seem like such a natural combination. So I'm going with the Offroad Grey and Teak instead. 
The Teak looks great to me in photographs, unfortunately I have not been able to see one in person so I must take a leap of faith on the '05 I'm waiting for.


----------



## wahoo99 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (Brass Balls)*

Campenlla with Tan interior..luv'n it. We get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the road all the time.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (RadDoc)*

Wow, two T-Regs in one house! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Robinson (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (irbrenda)*

>>the beige interior looks fantastic, but I'm just afraid of the interior getting dirty very fast, and I'm very fanatical with my cars, so dirt would kill me. >>
I thought the same thing. I asked my dealer to find Reed green with anthracite. He was the only dealer to find one. We went to pick it up after 1 hr of paperwork, only to learn it was beige interior instead!
Dealer agreed to apply a leather cleaning package with guarantee against dirt. 
Now I'm so glad we went with the Beige/Chocolate brown two tone. It looks great, and so far, not too bad in the cleaning dept (just get monster mats!).
Rob


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (Robinson)*

Mine is now a year old and the beige interior, which I feared would get dirty, is immaculate still, just like the day I got it.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (irbrenda)*

yea but it only has 2000 miles on it....and it has those plastic clear formfit covers on the seats carpets and steering wheel


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (Leweyb)*

No, it now has 4k exactly! For me that's alot in a year too. And no, not plastic covers, Lewey - just those gross VW beige ones in the front and I'm getting to really hate them. But the towels stay on the back seat! 
I also check everyone's shoes before they get in and my daughter has already been in the backseat shoeless more than once!










_Modified by irbrenda at 11:28 AM 9-3-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: What color is your Touareg? (irbrenda)*

i bet that backseat has seen more then shoeless occupants.....


----------

